# Who's got a webcam and Skype?



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Forum members are all over the world, and we've reached over 3,000 practitioners of our beloved sport. I thought it would be cool to know who would want to, and be able to, videochat using (free) Skype and their webcam camera.

Just jot down your Skype identity if you'd like to join in.

I'm putting this post under General Slingshot Discussion because most of us are here, and DUH!, we surely like to discuss!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a webcam and skype. if more people are interested I would be in on this.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

i'll get a webcam if there are hot girls


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I hear Thwack is pretty hot...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> I hear Thwack is pretty hot...


I dunno Aaron ... I heard you are pretty sexy yourself. ..


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

NaturalFork said:


> I hear Thwack is pretty hot...


I dunno Aaron ... I heard you are pretty sexy yourself. ..
[/quote]







Shaved heads are seeexxxyyyyy.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I ave skype but I dont have a webcam


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Aras said:


> I ave skype but I dont have a webcam


They're not expensive at all. I bought a very clear one w/built-in mic at WallyChinaWorld for about $30.
It's a Logitech. Works great!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> I hear Thwack is pretty hot...


I'd be less hot if you can get my editing situation resolved : )


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

THWACK! said:


> I hear Thwack is pretty hot...


I'd be less hot if you can get my editing situation resolved : )
[/quote]
Support says you need to clear your cache or update your browser. They also recommended that you do a Ctrl-F5 right before clicking edit. LOL


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> I hear Thwack is pretty hot...


I'd be less hot if you can get my editing situation resolved : )
[/quote]
Support says you need to clear your cache or update your browser. They also recommended that you do a Ctrl-F5 right before clicking edit. LOL[/quote]

I'll try to edit the following

Tisting...tisting, un deau **


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> I hear Thwack is pretty hot...


I'd be less hot if you can get my editing situation resolved : )
[/quote]
Support says you need to clear your cache or update your browser. They also recommended that you do a Ctrl-F5 right before clicking edit. LOL[/quote]

Cleared cache, cleared throat, did the ctrl + F5 thingy, still no good.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

HEY ! After I posted the above, the test message was corrected!

I'll keep an eye on this.

Mr. Tikka off.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i have a web cam and skype to


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> i have a web cam and skype to


Great!

I'm starting a list of those of us who want to enjoy meeting face-to-face over many miles. We'll have to tell each other what time zone we're in so we wouldn't try to reach someone when he's sleeping or busy at work. Those kinds of details can be worked out, but let's first put a list together. With over 3,000 slingshooters we should have quite a few guys/gals interested in doing this. Keep track of who replies to the thread and make your own list.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Have cam, will Skype.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

AJW said:


> Have cam, will Skype.


Great!

We've got four so far*. What part of the globe do your occupy?

*myself, NaturalFork, GameKeeperJohn (who all happen to be very intelligent fellows possessing tons of creativity, artistry, and a genteel way with the ladies). : ) : )

Who's next??


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

AJW said:


> Have cam, will Skype.


"Have cam, will Skype" reminds me of "Have gun, will travel" (Palladin) TV show, USA), so I figure that you must be stateside, right??


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

bjburrows500 is my name on skype


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bj000 said:


> bjburrows500 is my name on skype


And we are FIVE!

Let's try to get to ten, then we'll set some standards/groundrules/etc., okay guys??

Let's give this one more week to collect the other five. If we don't get them, we'll start without them.

Everybody on this planet knows something that I don't. I may wish to learn that of which I am ignorant.
What better way than face to face, journeying to a foreign land?

All agreed?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This is going to replace the Forum.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> This is going to replace the Forum.


Among other great things we've seen from you, we see that you're a man of vision. : )

Perhaps in a few years when just about everybody has a webcam and (free) Skype, this technology will replace forums, but for now, it will just be adjunct to the forum.

...and I imagine that when more folks hear of its success, they'll hop aboard.

How about you, Darrell?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> This is going to replace the Forum.


Among other great things we've seen from you, we see that you're a man of vision. : )

Perhaps in a few years when just about everybody has a webcam and (free) Skype, this technology will replace forums, but for now, it will just be adjunct to the forum.

...and I imagine that when more folks hear of its success, they'll hop aboard.

How about you, Darrell?
[/quote]

I am exceeding slow at adapting to change and especially technology stuff I still have a 9 dollar cell phone I bought as a go phone and the sim card fit so there you go. I won't spend the money for a computer camera but I will buy some bands and ammo. I refuse to keep up.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> This is going to replace the Forum.


Among other great things we've seen from you, we see that you're a man of vision. : )

Perhaps in a few years when just about everybody has a webcam and (free) Skype, this technology will replace forums, but for now, it will just be adjunct to the forum.

...and I imagine that when more folks hear of its success, they'll hop aboard.

How about you, Darrell?
[/quote]

I am exceeding slow at adapting to change and especially technology stuff I still have a 9 dollar cell phone I bought as a go phone and the sim card fit so there you go. I won't spend the money for a computer camera but I will buy some bands and ammo. I refuse to keep up. [/quote]

Seminole Indians still have not signed a treaty with the U.S. They too never gave up, though they were hunted and killed/injured by federal troops, as they hid in the Everglades. They didn't start living in "modern" residences until the 1950's. Stubborn and proud. Nothing wrong with that. Shows character, at the very least.
We all can deal with that, I believe. : )

BTW: just discovered that a 1/4" Birch board, 20"x23" (from Lowes), can provide 55 pickle-fork slingshots, if carefully cut and the board is knot-free. Guess I'll be quite busy today... : )


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Thwack, So what do you figure is the cost of One PFS out of that board?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> Thwack, So what do you figure is the cost of One PFS out of that board?


Cost of board (not including tax) = $4.58

4.58/55 = .083 cents/pfs, assuming no knots (my selected board has only two), and carefully cut.

Such a deal !


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I think that the 30 meters of 1842's on it's way to me from China will be put to good use !

Several of my archery friends will receive unexpected gifts. Shhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Thwack, are you talking 8 mils per PFS at 10 mills per cent. Is this correct?


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

put the knots in the handle part, it looks cool them poly coated, depending on how suvvear the knots are....


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> Thwack, are you talking 8 mils per PFS at 10 mills per cent. Is this correct?


Technically, the 20"x 23" board, overall, is 460 sq in
Each PFS occupies 4"x2" = 8 sq in
460 sq in/8 sq in = 57.5 pfs, to get specific

so, $4.58/57.5 = .0796 cents each, TECHNICALLY. (though not PRACTICAL, because we're not going to cut puzzle pieces of pfs's, then glue them together)

so, the cost'll be between .0796 to the forementioned .083 cents each, .083 being the real, practical amnount.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Guys, my skype name is allenjw2. Has a certain ring to it don't you think. I am one of two members who live in Panama, where we have two seasons and they're both hot.

Fortunately I like hot. I spent far too many cold years in Canada, but wait ... this is skype stuff. Ground rules ............ I think the first rule should be that you can make up a new rule and use it, but you don't have to tell anybody else it's a rule, unless they ask. Maybe we should have a rule about how many times you can lie in one conversation.

allenjw2 over and out good buddy .. oh sorry that page is about CB stuff.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Copy that, AllenJW2.
Have my ears on for you.

Your 20 is Panama,ok, - y'know, we're going to have to each have available a Greenich Mean Time Table to get a fair idea about who might be available when, I mean other than IMing a guy to ask if he's available to chat.

For instance, if you know that I'm at GMT -5:00 hours, (which I am) you'll know that I'm on Eastern Time (US & Canada), and that'll give you a fair idea of when I'll be sleeping and offline.

So far we have five guys. As mentioned previously, let's see if we can get at least ten, then lay the groundwork for the best ways to go about our little enterprise.

Are you in agreement?

Mike out.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Sure.

Sheez .... figure out what time it is around the world. If its night here, it must be day time over there. Would it be OK if I just phoned you and asked you if you were up?


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

It's night down here right now. Is everyone in the dark? or is it just me.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

AJW said:


> It's night down here right now. Is everyone in the dark? or is it just me.


You're in the dark if you think I'll be happy if you wake me up with a phone call.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

If I ever participate in a Live Web Cam I will make sure the Lights are Low.


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

not on skype yet but on yahoo Messagener, name on my profile. If you get a lot on skype will install. Papa G


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> If I ever participate in a Live Web Cam I will make sure the Lights are Low.


Don't know why you'd think that nececessary, you look rather distinguished and sage in your avatar.

: )


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Papa G said:


> not on skype yet but on yahoo Messagener, name on my profile. If you get a lot on skype will install. Papa G


Right now, if you'd hop on board, you'd be #6.


----------

